# Cascavel PR - Avenida Tancredo Neves e arredores



## juliorob (Jan 24, 2013)

Belissima Cascavel!!!!!!!

Passei por ela em uma viagem que fiz, mas não pude parar para conhece la melhor!

Mas esta nos planos de uma futura viagem por esse estado maravilhoso chamado Parana!

Parabens pelas imagens, curti bastante!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Acho que já vi fotos de Cascavel do alto, mas a nível da rua, não. Muito legal o thread, pois me senti andando pelas ruas da cidade.

Uma dúvida, Cascavel tem aeroporto? 

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> Acho que já vi fotos de Cascavel do alto, mas a nível da rua, não. Muito legal o thread, pois me senti andando pelas ruas da cidade.
> 
> Uma dúvida, Cascavel tem aeroporto?
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


Obrigado Emanuel! Cascavel tem aeroporto sim, inclusive foram retomadas as obras do novo terminal de passageiros de 6000m². Atualmente somente a Azul opera aqui, com voos para curitiba e campinas. A partir de segunda feira (05/08) a Gol terá voos para guarulhos.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Obrigado pela informação. kay:


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Jdolci said:


> Também sigo a linha dos que o parabenizam pelo trabalho! Ficou muito interessante, mostrou bem o cotidiano de um domingo na cidade.
> Pedalou pra caramba hein!
> 
> E realmente acho que cidades mais novas tendem a ter menos apego ao tradicional .. tem um perfil mais digamos "revolucionário" e tende a rejeitar o antigo.
> ...


Bacana a explicaçao Jdolci, acho que é por aí mesmo...


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Baita thread, cidade muito bem estruturada e rica.
Alguns odeiam, mas eu adoro as tipuanas, espalhadas pelas cidades paranaenses, acho a cara delas, também adoro essas avenidas largas, com espaços de vivência no centro.

Parabéns pelo trabalho, muito bom de ver.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

A cidade é muito rica e prospera impressionante chegar de MS e deparar com uma urbe deste porte, aparenta fácil ser maior do que é, com cara de capital. As ruas são amplas e arborizadas e o comércio forte, lembra Campo Grande e Dourados. Parabéns pelo thread e pela bela cidade .

OBS: Único porém e a arborização nas calçadas a cidade parecia melhor anos atrás ou é impressão?


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Ponta Poranense said:


> A cidade Ã© muito rica e prospera impressionante chegar de MS e deparar com uma urbe deste porte, aparenta fÃ¡cil ser maior do que Ã©, com cara de capital. As ruas sÃ£o amplas e arborizadas e o comÃ©rcio forte, lembra Campo Grande e Dourados. ParabÃ©ns pelo thread e pela bela cidade .
> 
> OBS: Ãšnico porÃ©m e a arborizaÃ§Ã£o nas calÃ§adas a cidade parecia melhor anos atrÃ¡s ou Ã© impressÃ£o?


Valeu, obrigado! 

Voce quer dizer que tem menos arvores nas calcadas atualmente? 

Cascavel ainda e bem arborizada, apesar de estarem sendo retiradas arvores de especies inadequadas para a area urbana. Temos um problema serio com arvores de grande porte que vao crescendo e simplesmente levantando, destruindo as calcadas...

Tem essas duas materias recentes sobre o assunto.
No final da primeira a informacao: 2100 arvores retiradas e 2400 plantadas.

https://globoplay.globo.com/v/7715752/


https://globoplay.globo.com/v/7718158/programa/


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

"Conheço" Cascavel apenas de passagem. Gostaria de conhecer pessoalmente!


----------



## ecologiaurbana (Feb 6, 2012)

Linda cidade! Muito limpa.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Mais uma bem organizada cidade paranaense


----------



## star.scream (Sep 1, 2019)

Parece uma cidade bem organizada. Parabéns!


----------

